# UBER STUPID RIDERS



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

*UBER STUPID RIDERS*
OMFG. Tonight has been the worst UBER drive night ever. So, of course, I have to write about it. After six weeks of driving UBERx riders, I have collected the top five dumb, dumb, and dumber UBER rider moves that, if you commit any one of the offenses listed below, will earn you the "dumb-ass stuped UBER rider" award (USR).

*#1: NOT KNOWING YOUR PICKUP ADDRESS*
It's nighttime in some unnamed college town (Tempe) and I just drove 19 minutes one-way to pick up an UberSelect rider. I enter "ARRIVED" to indicate to the rider that I made it and I am waiting. Crickets. . . So, I call the rider. Here is what happened next . . .

"Hello, John (or Jane)? This is your UBER driver. I am outside your dorm, on top of the pin, and I don't see you. Do you see my car outside with the flashing right blinkers?"
"No Driver, I don't see you. . . where are you?"

"I am at the address you entered in the UBER app."

"Oh, I am not there. I am at the McDonalds at the 10 Freeway and 5th."

_OMFG&#8230; _"Uh, I have no idea where that is Sir. Can you reenter the address to your UBER app please?"

"I don't have the actual address."

"OK. . . So, if you don't know where you are, how am I going to find you Sir?"

"Just go on this road and take a left, blah, blah, blah and I will be standing on the corner."

_OMFG. . ._

OK, so after driving around for another ten minutes, burning up my premium gas trying to find this dumb Chuck, I give in to my survival instinct and hit "CANCEL - WRONG ADDRESS GIVEN"

Congratulations Dumb Chuck! You are one USR. Good luck finding a ride.

*#2: ORDERING AN UBER RIDE TO TRANSPORT FIVE OR SIX OF YOUR DRUNK-ASS FRIENDS IN MY FOUR PASSENGER VEHICLE*
I pull into the nearest spot where I can legally park and hit 'ARRIVED" to indicate I have arrived and waiting outside. A small cadre of college students approach my car. This is what happened next. . .

"Uh, hi there. How many riders do we have tonight?"

"Five."

"I'm sorry but I only have seating for four passengers."
"Oh, that's OK. My girlfriend will sit on my lap."

"I can't allow five passengers in a four-seater Dude. That's a $1,000 ticket if I get pulled over."

"Oh, please? It'll be alright. My girlfriend doesn't mind sitting on my lap."
"I can't risk a $1,000 ticket sir."
"CANCEL". And off to my next UBER adventure. . .

*#3: THREE SHEETS TO THE WIND UBER RIDERS STEPPING INTO MY UBER CAR WITH AN OPEN CONTAINER *
Really?!?

*#4: PLACING YOUR PICK UP LOCATION ON A BUSY ONE-WAY STREET WITH NO PARKING ACCESS*
Do you really want to get rear-ended and possibly injured for a $5 ride? I don't think so.
*#5: NOT TIPPING YOUR UBER DRIVER, TOUCHING YOUR UBER DRIVER, PROPOSITIONING YOUR UBER DRIVER*
Bad Karma. 'Nuff said.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I think we all experience that by now and some have had all 5 in one weekend night.


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

Hmmm, OK so this is run-of-the-mill pax shenanigans? Lovely... All I know is that the next time a pax asks me "Have you ever had a man suffocate in your v*****a?", I'm pulling into a well-lit spot, preferably a police station, and depositing him forthwith.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sure they'll deposit him right back. The cops would rather deal with real criminals.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheap no tip XRiders said:


> *UBER STUPID RIDERS*
> OMFG. Tonight has been the worst UBER drive night ever. So, of course, I have to write about it. After six weeks of driving UBERx riders, I have collected the top five dumb, dumb, and dumber UBER rider moves that, if you commit any one of the offenses listed below, will earn you the "dumb-ass stuped UBER rider" award (USR).
> 
> *#1: NOT KNOWING YOUR PICKUP ADDRESS*
> ...


You will learn to avoid the first scenario- never run that far for a possible $5 job, hit arrived and sit there till you can get the cancellation fee then cancel using " rider no-show".

Its harsh medicine for some, but it's the only way some folk will be taught that a Driver's time is precious and its important to put in the correct address.

Wow! I've never been asked if I've had a Man suffocate in my VagVag - how do you respond to that?


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You will learn to avoid the first scenario- never run that far for a possible $5 job, hit arrived and sit there till you can get the cancellation fee then cancel using " rider no-show".
> 
> Its harsh medicine for some, but it's the only way some folk will be taught that a Driver's time is precious and its important to put in the correct address.
> 
> Wow! I've never been asked if I've had a Man suffocate in my VagVag - how do you respond to that?


Yeah, right? I was so shocked. My response? "Uhm, no. That has never happened to me Sir." And then, I kept driving. And that was the beginning of the conversation! It got worse, the details of which I will not post here. Finally, relieved, we arrived at his house but he refuses to leave my car, he kisses my hand, and then nonchalantly asks me "So, do you like to f**k? I mean really! My pinger went off (thank God) and I tell him I have to get to my next customer. He final left my car but only after pleading with me to turn off my app and join him for a drink. LOL! Yeah, right.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cheap no tip XRiders said:


> Yeah, right? I was so shocked. My response? "Uhm, no. That has never happened to me Sir." And then, I kept driving. And that was the beginning of the conversation! It got worse, the details of which I will not post here. Finally, relieved, we arrived at his house but he refuses to leave my car, he kisses my hand, and then nonchalantly asks me "So, do you like to f**k? I mean really! My pinger went off (thank God) and I tell him I have to get to my next customer. He final left my car but only after pleading with me to turn off my app and join him for a drink. LOL! Yeah, right.


You should have told him you're calling the cops if he doesn't get the f*** out of your car. Actually you should have canceled the ride the moment he made that first comment. Christ. Did you report him to Uber at least? You DO carry some sort of weapon, right? Even if it's not a gun, mace works nicely most of the time.


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

No, I did not report the incident to Uber. But I should have. It is my understanding Uber has an upgraded app in the works that when threatened, the driver can touch an emergency button that will redirect navigation to the nearest police station. Hello Uber, where is it? We need that additional layer of protection since most of us Uber gals (and guys by the way) do not carry gatts, knives, or mace in our cars. Hmmm, mace should be easy to get in this town. An option that may result in no bodily fluids on my leather seats. . .


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

A panic button would be nice however you NEED to be able to protect yourself. I'm a pretty big guy but I still strap a knife to my hip and mace in my pocket just in case. I also have a dash camera that records the inside of the car with video and audio. Big as I am two or three guys my size or larger are probably going to win a fight with me unarmed. A note though: mace WILL linger in your car and in your vents for a while. If you use it you will have to clean all upholstery and air it out before you Uber again. Charge the bastard who makes you use it the cleaning fee.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't think we're getting the panic button in the states, I believe that's just for India.


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

D Town said:


> A panic button would be nice however you NEED to be able to protect yourself. I'm a pretty big guy but I still strap a knife to my hip and mace in my pocket just in case. I also have a dash camera that records the inside of the car with video and audio. Big as I am two or three guys my size or larger are probably going to win a fight with me unarmed. A note though: mace WILL linger in your car and in your vents for a while. If you use it you will have to clean all upholstery and air it out before you Uber again. Charge the bastard who makes you use it the cleaning fee.


 Wow, you are well-armed. Thanks for the heads-up on the mace, too. Question. Have you ever had to use those weapons while performing your Uber duties?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cheap no tip XRiders said:


> Wow, you are well-armed. Thanks for the heads-up on the mace, too. Question. Have you ever had to use those weapons while performing your Uber duties?


Nope. And I probably won't but its always, ALWAYS better to have and not need. What are the consequences of having that stuff and never using it? Nothing. What are the consequences of needing it and not having it? Possibly your life.

I know mace lingers in your car because years ago I was a bouncer who had work buddies who thought it was hilarious to spray each others door handles with pepper spray or the inside of a car if you left your door unlocked or window cracked. That happened one time and one time only...Morons.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Mace or pepper spray should not be used in a car. Just a bad idea. It gets you as much as it does the bad guy, and it can be hard to clean out of the car.

A Taser scares the hell out of them. The laser gets their attention as does the bright LED light.
A Taser can be used as a stun gun if the darts miss, or don't stick.
The civilian C2 Taser has a 30 second cycle, not the 5 second cycle the cops use. You can repeat the cycle up to 40 times on one battery.

If you fight with a knife you will get cut. Don't do that.


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

Taser - good. Blood - bad. I think I have found a winner. Thanks RockinEZ Dude!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Cheap no tip XRiders said:


> Taser - good. Blood - bad. I think I have found a winner. Thanks RockinEZ Dude!


I have never had to show a PAX the C2 Taser, but I was approached by a drunk crook at my mail box one night at 1AM once. Once I flicked open the safety and the light and laser came on, he beat feet.....
It is non lethal, so no prison is involved if you have to use it.

I have only had one crazy PAX in two years, and I was able to talk him down. He was just drunk and stoned. Once I asked him where he thought he was, he got control of himself.


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

Beet feet, huh? Awesome. I'm a gonna' git me one o' dem C2 Tasers!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Mace or pepper spray can not be used in a car. Just a bad idea. It gets you as much as it does the bad guy, and it can not be cleaned out of the car.
> 
> A Taser scares the hell out of them. The laser gets their attention as does the bright LED light.
> A Taser can be used as a stun gun if the darts miss, or don't stick.
> ...


Yes it CAN certainly be cleaned out of a car. First hand experience. And I should suggest using a foam version to reduce blow back to a minimum. Unless you have it turned towards your own face the person getting a face full is the person threatening you it does NOT get you just as much. Just avoid touching your face until you clean your hands.

Tasers ARE nice and expensive. One that's worth a damn - not a stun gun which will just piss someone off his a minimum of about $350.00. And if its winter your out of luck because they're probably wearing a thick jacket which means the prongs aren't getting good contact.

As for YOU getting cut with a knife I don't understand your logic...are you saying she's going to cut herself? I'll give her more credit than that. A knife is for when someone is trying to kill you. At that point all bets are off. You're already bleeding or someone is trying to make you bleed.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

D Town said:


> Yes it CAN certainly be cleaned out of a car. First hand experience. And I should suggest using a foam version to reduce blow back to a minimum. Unless you have it turned towards your own face the person getting a face full is the person threatening you it does NOT get you just as much. Just avoid touching your face until you clean your hands.
> 
> Tasers ARE nice and expensive. One that's worth a damn - not a stun gun which will just piss someone off his a minimum of about $350.00. And if its winter your out of luck because they're probably wearing a thick jacket which means the prongs aren't getting good contact.
> 
> As for YOU getting cut with a knife I don't understand your logic...are you saying she's going to cut herself? I'll give her more credit than that. A knife is for when someone is trying to kill you. At that point all bets are off. You're already bleeding or someone is trying to make you bleed.


A real Taser is made by Taser International, and has darts propelled by a nitrogen cartridge, anything else is a stun gun. They do cost $300 if you don't attend CES, where you can get one at a considerable discount. I have two, one stays near my bed, the other lives in my car. It does work as a stun gun after the darts are deployed.

There is no reason you can't have both a Taser and a knife, but a knife would not be my personal first choice. Nothing wrong with a Plan B, or a Plan C. Pepper spray is better than getting hurt, even if it does effect you, and mess up you car.

I am not opposed to shooting a Taser in a crooks face at 2 feet if I am threatened, no problem at all.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheap no tip XRiders said:


> Yeah, right? I was so shocked. My response? "Uhm, no. That has never happened to me Sir." And then, I kept driving. And that was the beginning of the conversation! It got worse, the details of which I will not post here. Finally, relieved, we arrived at his house but he refuses to leave my car, he kisses my hand, and then nonchalantly asks me "So, do you like to f**k? I mean really! My pinger went off (thank God) and I tell him I have to get to my next customer. He final left my car but only after pleading with me to turn off my app and join him for a drink. LOL! Yeah, right.


It is a difficult situation to get caught in. You are trapped in a small space with a stranger. Not knowing the potential he poses for violence.

Drunks have been a risk to Cabbies from day one. The risk is 10 times worse when the driver is Female.

Here the Taxi industry has had covert emergency microphones that when activated sets off a tracking and reporting process that informs other close drivers the vehicle description and location.

Within the last 15 years the addition of onboard cameras quickly allows the monitoring base operator to escalate the event to involve Police and contracted security response units.

How hard would it be for UBER to have a onscreen area on the driver's App that when pressed, then followed by a verification of intended emergency request developed?

The UBER App already tracks a driver, already can remotely activate the smartphone's microphone and has the identity of car and driver. How hard would it be in a emergency situation for the information that UBER ALREADY collects for its own purposes to retransmit that information to the closest 10 drivers so they can come to the driver's aid if they choose to do so.?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't count on civilians to come to your aid..... Even drivers will think about their own skin before coming to your aid. I have experienced this personally when attacked on OB Pier when I was in my 20s. People walked on by as a bum attacked me. I had to fend for myself, and call for help later.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

All the Über's drivers will rush to the driver being attacked to record it and upload to YouTube. 

Need proof? Look at the plethora of videos on YouTube of people being attacked while eyewitnesses record it. Maybe things are different in Australia.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> All the Über's drivers will rush to the driver being attacked to record it and upload to YouTube.
> 
> Need proof? Look at the plethora of videos on YouTube of people being attacked while eyewitnesses record it. Maybe things are different in Australia.


Maybe it is the case of "the good ol' days".

But of the 4 times in 9 yrs I activated my alarm I was very relieved to see drivers respond within 60 seconds of me getting my location across on 2 occasions. The other 2 times Police were on my tail within 5 mins and pulled me over and dealt with the drunk and threatening passenger(s).

In those days, troublesome ppassengers would prefer being met by a Police response, watching the damage a group of Cabbies can do with the help of tyre levers and pent up frustration wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> A real Taser is made by Taser International, and has darts propelled by a nitrogen cartridge, anything else is a stun gun. They do cost $300 if you don't attend CES, where you can get one at a considerable discount. I have two, one stays near my bed, the other lives in my car. It does work as a stun gun after the darts are deployed.
> 
> There is no reason you can't have both a Taser and a knife, but a knife would not be my personal first choice. Nothing wrong with a Plan B, or a Plan C. Pepper spray is better than getting hurt, even if it does effect you, and mess up you car.
> 
> I am not opposed to shooting a Taser in a crooks face at 2 feet if I am threatened, no problem at all.


Like I said, heavy clothing stops taser prongs even "real" tasers. Of course at the range of being in a car aiming for the face is a viable option but then you lose that whole no blood perk as face wounds, however small, bleed like no ones business. I doubt she's going to wait for and then attend CES 2016 to get a discount on a taser...though I do recommend attending CES since it just looks awesome. I also do recommend getting a taser if you can afford it. More options are a great thing however don't expect anyone to be an end all and be all. A knife is the last line when everything else fails and its your life or there's. Putting another option in line before you have to get stabby is always good.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Beur said:


> All the Über's drivers will rush to the driver being attacked to record it and upload to YouTube.
> 
> Need proof? Look at the plethora of videos on YouTube of people being attacked while eyewitnesses record it. Maybe things are different in Australia.


I'd respond to a fellow Uber driver in trouble. I of course would asses any situation and if I could intervene without becoming a casualty I'd step in. Otherwise I'd activate my own alarm, hang back looking for an opportunity, and call the cops. I'd also point my dash camera at the situation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'd respond to a fellow Uber driver in trouble. I of course would asses any situation and if I could intervene without becoming a casualty I'd step in. Otherwise I'd activate my own alarm, hang back looking for an opportunity, and call the cops. I'd also point my dash camera at the situation.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> It is a difficult situation to get caught in. You are trapped in a small space with a stranger. Not knowing the potential he poses for violence.
> 
> Drunks have been a risk to Cabbies from day one. The risk is 10 times worse when the driver is Female.
> 
> ...


How or why anyone would work for a piece of shit like Travis, who if he was a decent human being, would first and foremost have emergency provisions for uber drivers is beyond me.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

You could also keep one of those glass nail files handy, although that will mess up the leather.(all that blood splatter)


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

But its not classed as a weapon. Hey its just something you picked up when you felt threatened, in fact you dont even remember doing it your honour


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

If the person isn't there within 30 seconds of me pulling up, I text them and describe my location. For example, the moron who hailed me last night sent me to the street address of the building, which was over by the beach access. He wanted to be picked up at the front of the hotel, but he was a Google ****** and doesn't understand that you are better off typing in the business/hotel name.

He still took over five minutes to respond with useful information that he was actually at the front and not by the beach access. He then proceeded to be a #2 as well and expect me to take 5 people. I cancelled him and left a little pissed, obviously.

But I immediately reported the details to support and they were right there to side with me and give me my $5.00. Better than nothing.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

A Leatherman knife on my waist and a 16 inch Maglite, knee cracker named Betsy, by the door. You can never be too careful when it comes to people that are under the influence and in "liquor muscle" mode...


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

uh oh


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Cheap no tip XRiders said:


> *UBER STUPID RIDERS*
> OMFG. Tonight has been the worst UBER drive night ever. So, of course, I have to write about it. After six weeks of driving UBERx riders, I have collected the top five dumb, dumb, and dumber UBER rider moves that, if you commit any one of the offenses listed below, will earn you the "dumb-ass stuped UBER rider" award (USR).
> 
> *#1: NOT KNOWING YOUR PICKUP ADDRESS*
> ...


Sounds like a Wednesday in San Diego......


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Big MagLite, C-2 Taser, Jell pepper spray. All on board. 
Never had to use anything but words so far. People tend to listen to men larger than they are.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

My very first rider hit the call button as his private plane was on final approach to the Napa airport. The app sent me to where the plane was when he called, not the airport. Once we figured out what happened, I got my first rider and a $20 tip on a $34 fare!


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Tempe is always fun.

OC/mace/pepper spray in side a car is a terrible idea, unless you like getting sprayed. Then there will be lingering fumes/residue in your car for a while.


----------

